# Nicolai Probefahrthread



## Spletti (4. März 2013)

Wie wäre es hier in dem Thread eine Liste analog Alutech Forum zu beginnen in der jeder, der nichts dagegen hat, sein Helius zum Proberollen/ Sitzen zur Verfügung stellt und seine Daten reinstellt?
Ich hatte auch das Problem und bin extra zum Headquarter gefahren. Ist zwar schön da aber für einige viel zu weit entfernt...Besonders interessant ist es ja wenn jemand vor der Auswahl L/XL oder M/S steht.
Mir hätte es auch sehr geholfen und extra immer ein Thread öffnen ist auch blöd. Wenn alles kompakt hier steht wird warscheinlich einigen geholfen sein!

*PLZ- Model- Modeljahr - Größe - Besitzer - Fahrergrösse;SL - Besonderheiten*

*ION*

*14*
_Name_

*16*
*D-69214 - Ion16 - 2013 - S - guru39 - Lyric RC2 DH SA + Kinderdämpfer*

*18*
*D-69214 - Ion 18 -S - guru39 - Boxxer WC + Vivid Air*

*20*
_*D-47877 - Ion 20 2012 - S - Mettigel - 1,70 - CCDB, F. 40 Hybrid Air         *_

*Helius*

*AM*
_*D-30449 - Helius AM -2011- L- reflux*_ _*-189 -*_ _*reverb, lyrik air 170mm und x-fusion vector hlr*_
*D-45721 - Helius AM - 2009 - M - acid-driver - 1,86 - X-Fusion Vector HLR; Rock Shox Lyrik (für ~90kg) *
_*D-47877 - Helius AM - 2012 - S - Mettigel - 1,70 m - CCDB, Van RC2
**D-58636 - Helius AM - 2011 - M - Martin1508 - 182/87 - 160 Fox 36 Float - CCDB Air         *_
_*D-65439 - Helius AM Pinion - 2012 - L - Spletti - 193/93 - Reverb Stealth, Lyric, Vivid Air*_
_*D-66583 - Helius AC - 2012 - M - 1,79m - AM_Heizer - RS Revelation, FOX RP 23*_
*D-76532 - Helius AM - 2012 - S (custom) - hömma - 1,72 m - CCDB Air, Lyrik RC2DH         *
_*D-97762 - Helius AM - 2012 - L/M - dr.juggles - 185/85 - Lyrik 170 Soloair - Monarch Plus         *_
*AC*
_*D-86399 - Helius AC - 2012 - M -MisterXT - 175/90 - Revelation RCT3 DPA 150mm - Monarch Plus         *_
*CC*
*D-04000 - Helius CC - 2006- M - wildbiker - 175/82 - 150/140er Revelation, RT3
TB*
_Name_

*Argon
D-04000 - Argon AM/FR -2013 - M - wildbiker - 175/82 - Rohloff/Gates, Thor (ab Mitte April '13)
**D-89073 - Argon - XL - antique  
AFR
*
*D-06108 - 2010 - M - onkel2306 - 1,85m - RS Totem


*
*http://www.tobeonline.de/bikes/

login
Nutzername: ibc
Kennwort: nico 

*


----------



## kephren23 (4. März 2013)

vieklleicht ehr ne generelle Nicolai Liste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (4. März 2013)

Hmmm könnnen ma auch machen. ich hab jetzt gedacht nur helius der übersichtlichkeit halber.......  wenn wir die liste so machen das jeder schnell findet was er such dann klar why not.

andere meinungen?


----------



## kephren23 (4. März 2013)

denke es wäre besser, denn die Modelle überschneiden sich ja mittlerweile schon etwas.

So vielleicht:
*ION*

*14*
_Name_

*16*
_Name_

*18*
_Name_

*20*
_Name_

*Helius*

*AM*
_Name_

*AC*
_Name_

*TB*
_Name_

*Argon*


*Pinion*

usw.


----------



## Spletti (5. März 2013)

habs jetzt mal editiert. sieht ganz gut aus!

pinion hab ich erstmal rausgelassen...


----------



## Spletti (5. März 2013)

*ION*

*14*
_Name_

*16*
_Name_

*18*
_Name_

*20*
_Name_

*Helius*

*AM*
D-30449 - AM - L- reflux
D-65439 - AM Pinion ´12 - L - Spletti - 193/93 - Reverb Stealth
*AC*
_Name_

*TB*
_Name_

*Argon*


----------



## wildbiker (5. März 2013)

Dann solltet ihr aber den Thread umbenennen. Erinner mich im Canyon-Forum gibts hier ein Probefahrforum. Sowas halt in der Richtung wär gut.

Ich mach dennoch ma mit:

PLZ-Helius Model-*Modeljahr*-Größe - Besitzer - Fahrergrösse;SL - Besonderheiten

D-04000 - Helius CC - 2006- M - wildbiker - 175/82 - 150/140er Revelation, RT3
D-04000 - Argon AM/FR -2013 - M - wildbiker - 175/82 - Rohloff/Gates, Thor (ab Mitte April '13)

Vielleicht sollte man die Liste noch ums Modelljahr ergänzen....


----------



## Spletti (5. März 2013)

ok super.

ist drin bzw. geändert.


----------



## kephren23 (5. März 2013)

vielleicht der Übersicht wegen noch etwas farbig abheben und größen anpassen, nur als Beispiel.

*Helius*

*AM*

_*D-30449 - AM - L- reflux
D-65439 - AM Pinion ´12 - L - Spletti - 193/93 - Reverb Stealth*_

*AC*

*ION*

*14*

cool wäre viellciht sogar noch nen Googlemaps link


----------



## Spletti (5. März 2013)

jo mach ich gleich.....wegen threadname ändern muss ich mal ein Mod anschreiben


----------



## kephren23 (5. März 2013)

Also die Postleitzehl, mit städte namen und vielleicht auch den Username mit Profil verlinken.

_D-65439 - AM Pinion ´12 - L - Spletti - 193/93 - Reverb Stealth_

okay okay ich hör ja auf jetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (5. März 2013)

so langsam wirds zu arbeit^^

nee mit dem verlinken warten wir mal, hab ich grad 0 bock

aber gute idee!


----------



## kephren23 (5. März 2013)

du wolltest ja umbedingt, jetzt musste durch!

Nee das sollten die User, natürlich schon selber so reinstellen das du nur Copy Paste machst!


----------



## frfreshman (5. März 2013)

mhmmm... wäre durchaus 'ne Aufgabe für eine kleine web-app. Bei Interesse könnte ich mal schauen ob ich mir dafür etwas Zeit freischaufeln kann.
Da könnte dann jeder einfach selbst seine Daten eintragen, ohne wildes copy & paste.


----------



## Mettigel (5. März 2013)

Um mal aus der Passivität des Mitlesens herauszukommen:

D-47877 - Helius AM 2012 - S - Mettigel - 1,70 m - CCDB, Van RC2

D-47877 - Ion 20 2012 - S - Mettigel - 1,70 - CCDB, F. 40 Hybrid Air


----------



## Spletti (5. März 2013)

thx, je mehr desto besser.


----------



## kephren23 (5. März 2013)

Die Rahmen Bezeichnungen musste definitiv noch ne Schriftgröße größer machen und die Namen schräg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (5. März 2013)

Check


----------



## acid-driver (7. März 2013)

D-45721 - Helius AM 2009 - M - acid-driver - 1,86 - X-Fusion Vector HLR; Rock Shox Lyrik (für ~90kg)


----------



## Spletti (7. März 2013)

_*check*_


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. März 2013)

Also bei den Mädels haben wir schon sowas.
Gesamtliste immer einfach kopieren und das Neue hinzufügen, so sind alle in einem Beitrag und es ist relativ übersichtlich:

*PLZ-Helius Model-Modeljahr-Größe - Besitzer - Fahrergrösse;SL - Federweg - Besonderheiten*

D-04000 - Helius CC - 2006- M - wildbiker - 175/82 - 150/140er Revelation, RT3
D-04000 - Argon AM/FR -2013 - M - wildbiker - 175/82 - Rohloff/Gates, Thor (ab Mitte April '13)

_D-65439 - AM Pinion ´12 - L - Spletti - 193/93 - Reverb Stealth_

D-47877 - Helius AM 2012 - S - Mettigel - 1,70 m - CCDB, Van RC2
D-47877 - Ion 20 2012 - S - Mettigel - 1,70 - CCDB, F. 40 Hybrid Air

D-45721 - Helius AM 2009 - M - acid-driver - 1,86 - X-Fusion Vector HLR; Rock Shox Lyrik (für ~90kg)

D-63477 - Helius CC 2007 (Aufbau 2012) - XS (Tailormade) - Chaotenkind - 161/48 -DTSwiss XMM 120/Fox RP 23 (120mm) - Speedhub


----------



## antique (7. März 2013)

Zu schade das im Süden Deutschlands offenbar fast keine Nicolai Fahrer unterwegs sind. 

Ich suche im Bereich 89073 (Ulm Innenstadt) jemanden der mir mal ein gut funktionierendes Helius für eine Probefahrt zur Verfügung stellen kann. 

Im Gegenzug kann ich ein älteres Argon 26" anbieten und ab Mitte April ein Pinion angetriebenes Nicolai


----------



## acid-driver (7. März 2013)

der thread ist drei tage alt. da wird schon noch wer kommen


----------



## frfreshman (7. März 2013)

frfreshman schrieb:


> mhmmm... wäre durchaus 'ne Aufgabe für eine kleine web-app. Bei Interesse könnte ich mal schauen ob ich mir dafür etwas Zeit freischaufeln kann.
> Da könnte dann jeder einfach selbst seine Daten eintragen, ohne wildes copy & paste.




Hat zwar hier keiner drauf geantwortet, aber hatte gerade mal etwas Zeit quick&dirty was zusammenzuschrauben.
http://www.tobeonline.de/bikes/

login
Nutzername: ibc
Kennwort: nico

Für diese aktuelle Prototypen Version gebe ich keinerlei Garantie auf Funktion, die Daten können jederzeit wieder gelöscht werden, Nutzung auf eigene Gefahr 

Sollte es jetzt auf Interesse stoßen könnte ich mich nochmal dransetzen und eine etwas ausgefeiltere und dann auch dauerhaft verfügbare Version bauen. Z.B. mit login-Option und dann der Möglichkeit seine eigenen Bikes später zu bearbeiten, direkt klickbaren links (maps, Forum, Rahmen auf Nicolai Website,... Fotos... es gibt wie immer keine Grenzen...außer bei den verfügbaren Ressourcen!), ...etc.

Also laßt hören ob es etwas sein könnte oder ich es gleich wieder einstampfen kann.


----------



## kephren23 (8. März 2013)

frfreshman schrieb:


> hat zwar hier keiner drauf geantwortet, aber hatte gerade mal etwas zeit quick&dirty was zusammenzuschrauben.
> http://www.tobeonline.de/bikes/
> 
> login
> ...


geht nicht


----------



## Spletti (8. März 2013)

jo bei mir gehts irgendwie auch nicht.

@Chaotenkind

ja stimmt schon aber ich hab kein problem damit die daten immer im ersten beitrag zu ändern.

@antique

soll ich jetzt was für dich eintragen? wenn ja was?


----------



## pfalz (8. März 2013)

Öffnen kann ich es...Nutzername und Passwort klein geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (8. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> geht nicht



Sorry...


http://www.tobeonline.de/bikes/

login
Nutzername: ibc
Kennwort: nico


----------



## antique (8. März 2013)

Hallo Spletti,

hab ein Argon in Größe XL und bin am Standort 89073 Ulm (Stadtwohnung, sonst 88499 auf dem flachen Land). 

Pinion Nicolai ab Mitte April, wahrscheinlich Helius - oder doch ein Argon AM? Noch nicht ganz sicher....


----------



## frfreshman (8. März 2013)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Sorry...
> 
> 
> http://www.tobeonline.de/bikes/
> ...




Hab jetzt einfach testweise mal eingetragen was bisher so da ist.


----------



## kephren23 (8. März 2013)

antique schrieb:


> Hallo Spletti,
> 
> hab ein Argon in Größe XL und bin am Standort 89073 Ulm (Stadtwohnung, sonst 88499 auf dem flachen Land).
> 
> Pinion Nicolai ab Mitte April, wahrscheinlich Helius - oder doch ein Argon AM? Noch nicht ganz sicher....



du verstehst den sinn nicht oder?


----------



## Spletti (8. März 2013)

antique schrieb:


> Hallo Spletti,
> 
> hab ein Argon in Größe XL und bin am Standort 89073 Ulm (Stadtwohnung, sonst 88499 auf dem flachen Land).
> 
> Pinion Nicolai ab Mitte April, wahrscheinlich Helius - oder doch ein Argon AM? Noch nicht ganz sicher....



schreibs mir doch bitte in der form hier :

D-04000 - Helius CC - 2006- M - wildbiker - 175/82 - 150/140er Revelation, RT3

ich füg dann deins oben ein


----------



## Spletti (8. März 2013)

@fresh

einloggen geht, aber gibs da auch ne karte wo alle bisher eingetragenen auf einer karte stehen? vieleicht bin ich auch zu blöd....

auf jeden fall trag ich dann dein link zur karte und das pw in den ersten beitrag rein


----------



## antique (8. März 2013)

Dann scheine ich doch nicht zu kapieren wie das hier gehandhabt wird. 

Gehe davon aus das dank der Liste ein genaueres "Beschnuppern" und Probefahren möglich sein soll. Oder ist das auch wieder falsch? Und was die Einteilung anbelangt - kein Plan wieso/weshalb/warum. 

...ich bitte um Erklärungen


----------



## acid-driver (8. März 2013)

richtig, es geht ums probefahren. und darum, alles einheitlich niederzuschreiben, damit man das nur zu kopieren braucht...


----------



## frfreshman (8. März 2013)

Spletti schrieb:


> @fresh
> 
> einloggen geht, aber gibs da auch ne karte wo alle bisher eingetragenen auf einer karte stehen? vieleicht bin ich auch zu blöd....
> 
> auf jeden fall trag ich dann dein link zur karte und das pw in den ersten beitrag rein




Nö, Karte gibt es noch nicht. Aber Liste läßt sich nach PLZ sortieren.
Und wenn maps-links eingetragen werden kann man damit zur Karte (aber jeweils immer nur für ein Bike), momentan nur mit copy&paste, aber das direkt als hyperlink zu machen ist kein Problem.
Und auch die Karte mit allen eingetragenen Bikes sollte kein Problem sein zu ergänzen.
Aber bisher ist die Resonanz ja sehr verhalten, da müsste schon noch etwas mehr kommen damit ich denke dass sich die Arbeit lohnt.
Ideen habe ich dann noch einige wie man es weiterentwickeln könnte. Und auch auf Input wäre ich gespannt.
Aber wie gesagt, es muss auch von der "Community" gewünscht werden, sonst spare ich mir den Aufwand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel2306 (8. März 2013)

Ihr habt das AFR Vergessen ;-)

06108 - onkel2306 - 2010 - M - 1,85m - RS Totem

Klasse Idee!


----------



## Spletti (9. März 2013)

@fresh

ok hast recht, warten wir erstmal bis sich hier mehr eintragen.
 @onkel

done

@antique

Es ging nur darum das du es in einer einheitlichen Form aufschreibst ( so wie dir anderen auch) damit ich es einfacher hab beim einfügen....ich mach es mal für dich:

*D-89073 - Argon - XL - **antique -*


----------



## kephren23 (9. März 2013)




----------



## Martin1508 (10. März 2013)

Spletti schrieb:


> schreibs mir doch bitte in der form hier :
> 
> D-04000 - Helius CC - 2006- M - wildbiker - 175/82 - 150/140er Revelation, RT3
> 
> ich füg dann deins oben ein



D-58636 - Helius AM - 2011 - M - Martin1508 - 182/87 - 160 Fox 36 Float - CCDB Air


----------



## dr.juggles (10. März 2013)

D-97762 - Helius AM - 2012 - L/M - dr.juggles - 185/85 - Lyrik 170 Soloair - Monarch Plus


----------



## frfreshman (10. März 2013)

Habe mal alles soweit nachgetragen... Ihr dürft auch gerne selbst:

http://www.tobeonline.de/bikes/

login
Nutzername: ibc
Kennwort: nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterXT (10. März 2013)

Hab mich eingetragen aber leider mit der Größe verhauen. Wie kann ich einen Eintrag editieren?

D-86399 - Helius AC 2012 - M -MisterXT - 175/90 - Revelation RCT3 DPA 150mm - Monarch Plus


----------



## Spletti (10. März 2013)

alle im ersten beitrag editiert.

nimmt doch langsam form an die sache....ich versuch grad vergeblich den threadname ändern zu lassen in  " Nicolai Probefahrthread "   aber irgendwie reagiert kein Mod :-(


----------



## acid-driver (10. März 2013)

îst jetzt geändert 

edit: doch nur in der ersten überschrft


----------



## Spletti (10. März 2013)

ja das in der ersten überschrift ist ja von mir..naja vieleicht kommt noch was


----------



## frfreshman (10. März 2013)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Hab mich eingetragen aber leider mit der Größe verhauen. Wie kann ich einen Eintrag editieren?
> 
> D-86399 - Helius AC 2012 - M -MisterXT - 175/90 - Revelation RCT3 DPA 150mm - Monarch Plus




Habe es editiert. Wenn sich zeigt dass tatsächlich Interesse an der web-app besteht werde ich ein paar Änderungen und Weiterentwicklungen vornehmen, dann könnte z.B. jeder seine eingetragenen Bikes auch editieren.


----------



## MisterXT (10. März 2013)

Danke!


----------



## raschaa (13. März 2013)

Bei den Gravity Pilots e.V. gibt es ca. 40 Nicolais. In erster Linie natürlich die Schwerkraft orientierten Modelle; sämtliche Ion (bald auch 2 16er^^), AFR, AM, BMXTB in diversen Größen. Im Laufe des Jahres kommen noch ein Argon AM Gates/Pinion und Ion 18 Pinion dazu.

Alle befinden sich im erweiterten Rhein-Main Gebiet. Wer 'ne Probefahrt braucht meldet sich in unserem Unterforum im IBC, da findet sich bestimmt einer oder man kann sich in einem Bikepark verabreden....

So als Angebot^^


----------



## Spletti (13. März 2013)

erstmal danke an die admins für die namens änderung.
 @raschaa

dann edetier ich den ersten beitrag so das die leute im rmg bei den Grav. pilots im unterforum melden können.


----------



## wildbiker (20. März 2013)

Man könnte den Thread oben anpinnen. Da wär er leichter zu finden.


----------



## Spletti (21. März 2013)

ich denke wenn sich so 30-40 gemeldet haben wäre es angebracht.

bestimmt kommen bald noch ein paar 16ner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (21. März 2013)

die vom rmg sollten auch in die datenbank. sonst macht die ja bald jeinen sinn mehr.


----------



## Spletti (21. März 2013)

rmg?


----------



## hömma (22. März 2013)

D-76532 - Helius AM - 2012 - S (custom) - hömma - 1,72 m - CCDB Air, Lyrik RC2DH


----------



## frfreshman (22. März 2013)

hömma schrieb:


> D-76532 - Helius AM - 2012 - S (custom) - hömma - 1,72 m - CCDB Air, Lyrik RC2DH




Habe es mal ergänzt:

http://www.tobeonline.de/bikes/

login
Nutzername: ibc
Kennwort: nico


----------



## Spletti (22. März 2013)

habs auch im ersten editiert !


----------



## kephren23 (22. März 2013)

die webapp gefällt kir übrigens sehr gut, kann man halt wie du ja schon sagtest noch weit ausarbeiten. Trotzdem jetzt schon ein sehr guter ansatz.


----------



## frfreshman (22. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> die webapp gefällt kir übrigens sehr gut, kann man halt wie du ja schon sagtest noch weit ausarbeiten. Trotzdem jetzt schon ein sehr guter ansatz.



Wenn breiteres Interesse besteht bin ich gerne bereit da weiter dran zu schrauben. Auch Vorschläge sind dann sehr willkommen.


----------



## kephren23 (22. März 2013)

also leute bekundet euer interesse, finde das ne gute Sache.


----------



## AM_Heizer (23. März 2013)

Servus,

hab mich auch eingetragen, allerdings 2mal *grml* . Wäre super wenn das jemand ändern könnte, hab zum editieren nix gefunden...

Greetz alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (23. März 2013)

AM_Heizer schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hab mich auch eingetragen, allerdings 2mal *grml* . Wäre super wenn das jemand ändern könnte, hab zum editieren nix gefunden...
> 
> Greetz alex



Habe es editiert.

Ganz schnell einbauen könnte ich eine frei zugängliche editier-Funktion. Damit könnte dann jeder alles bearbeiten, also auch kaputt machen. Vielleicht nicht so praktikabel?
Andere Möglichkeit wäre dass sich jeder der sein Bike eintragen möchte registrieren muss und dann die Möglichkeit hat nur seine eigenen Bikes zu bearbeiten/löschen.
Ist etwas mehr Aufwand, aber machbar.
Meinungen dazu?


----------



## Spletti (23. März 2013)

AM_Heizer schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hab mich auch eingetragen, allerdings 2mal *grml* . Wäre super wenn das jemand ändern könnte, hab zum editieren nix gefunden...
> 
> Greetz alex



schreib bitte hier in den thread nochmal deine daten für den ersten beitrag.


----------



## AM_Heizer (23. März 2013)

Spletti schrieb:


> schreib bitte hier in den thread nochmal deine daten für den ersten beitrag.


 
OK..

*D - 66583 - Helius AC - 2012 - M - 1,79m - AM_Heizer - RS Revelation, FOX RP 23*


Grüße!


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2013)

69214 Eppelheim/Heidelberg.

Ion 18 RH S Boxxer WC + Vivid Air
Ion 16 RH S Lyrik RC2 DH SA + Kinderdämpfer 

u.v.m.....


----------



## Spletti (23. März 2013)

jo die herren, daten sind drinn....

ach und rainer wie groß biste denn und welches baujahr hat dein 18ner?


----------



## frfreshman (23. März 2013)

Ergänzt.
Immerhin schon 21 Bikes jetzt.


http://www.tobeonline.de/bikes/

login
Nutzername: ibc
Kennwort: nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (24. März 2013)

hi,

soll ich hier die liste denn noch weiterführen? gegenüber der datenbank fehlen im ersten beitrag schon 6.....

mir isses egal


----------



## guru39 (24. März 2013)

Spletti schrieb:


> ach und rainer wie groß biste denn und welches baujahr hat dein 18ner?



178cm und das 18er ist BJ 2012.


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. März 2013)

Gute Sache, hab unsere fahrbereiten Bikes auch mal eingetragen


----------



## Simbl (13. Mai 2013)

Ion 18 Pinion
Größe M
Bos Idylle RaRe Air, noch CC Double Barrel---bald Bos Void
PLZ: 69214


----------



## frfreshman (13. Mai 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Ion 18 Pinion
> Größe M
> Bos Idylle RaRe, noch CC Double Barrel---bald Bos Void
> PLZ: 69214




Ah cool, hast es ja auch direkt in web-app eingetragen!


http://www.tobeonline.de/bikes/

login
Nutzername: ibc
Kennwort: nico


----------



## Simbl (30. Juni 2013)

Argon AM
Größe M
Fox 36 Float
PLZ 69214


----------



## Zaskar01 (1. Juli 2013)

Argon RoCC
Grösse M
RS SID RCT 120/80 mm
PLZ 1477*


----------



## psychoo2 (1. Juli 2013)

ION16 Größe M
Durolux RC2
PLZ 93173


----------



## Bettina (2. Juli 2013)

D - 55286 - Helius AC - 2012 (oder 2011) - S - 1,70m - Bettina - RS Revelation, Monarch


----------



## Guent (6. Juli 2013)

AFR Grösse XL
Vivid Air
Fox Talas 180
PLZ 69121


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbedu (6. Juli 2013)

Und warum funzt bei mir das Einloggen nicht?


----------



## Simbl (6. Juli 2013)

Probiers nochmal. Geht manchmal beim ersten mal nicht


----------



## mtbedu (7. Juli 2013)

Ich gebe auf. 
Diese sieben Buchstaben übersteigen meine Kapazitäten.


----------



## frfreshman (7. Juli 2013)

mtbedu schrieb:


> Ich gebe auf.
> Diese sieben Buchstaben übersteigen meine Kapazitäten.



Habe noch einen Zugang eingerichtet, allerdings auch wieder mit 7 Buchstaben:


http://www.tobeonline.de/bikes/

login
Nutzername: EINS
Kennwort: ZWO


----------



## mtbedu (7. Juli 2013)

Yepp, funzt! 
Des Problems Lösung lag aber doch an meinem Unvermögen: Die Cookie-Akzeptanz ist die Voraussetzung des Zugangs.


----------



## JohVir (24. April 2015)

Habe mein Ion 20 auch eingetragen. Mein kommendes Argon AM auch, das ist aber erst in ein paar Wochen verfügbar. Gruß


----------

